# Why Isn't the Code to Support Streaming Just a Firmware Update to the TiVos?



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

All of the TiVos support wifi with a USB device. Why can't the firm be updated to support streaming? Why do we need another external device?


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

That should have been firmware not firm.


----------



## Harrisonspace (25 d ago)

I am confused by your post to the Tivo stream 4K community. The Tivo Stream 4k has built-in wifi.


----------



## vpurbano (23 d ago)

saberman said:


> All of the TiVos support wifi with a USB device. Why can't the firm be updated to support streaming? Why do we need another external device?


Surely it could be but it wont. I assume Tivo's cable partners will not allow it. I believe you will never see a live Tv streaming App on a tivo edge because it competes with the cable companies. Had to give up my edge and all the minis because of this when i ditched cable for streaming.


----------

